# Frage zur neuen Backupfunktion



## Le-Seaw (1. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

es funktioniert ja prächtig mit dem Backup.
Nun ist meine Frage, kann man es auch zum Umzug nutzen?

das heisst Backup von Server 1 nehmen und in Server 2 in den Ordner backup legen und wird es dort erkannt?
Wohl eher nicht oder?


----------



## Till (1. Jan. 2013)

Zum Umzug kannst Du es nicht nutzen da der Eintrag zum Backup in der ISPConfig Datenbank fehlt, das ispconfig auf dem neuen Server kennt das Backup also nicht.


----------



## Le-Seaw (1. Jan. 2013)

Wenn ich aber die db zurückspiele auf den neuen Server dann müsste er es doch kennen oder?
Und dann würde es ja langen nur das Backup unter backup zu legen und er müsste es können?
Oder?

Und kann man das noch ausweiten auf Mails?

Sozusagen wäre es dann ein Ispconfig Account to go


----------



## Till (1. Jan. 2013)

> Wenn ich aber die db zurückspiele auf den neuen Server dann müsste er es doch kennen oder?


Ja. Dann ist es aber deutlich einfacher ein:

tar pcfz www.tar.gz /var/www

auf dem alten Server zu machen und es dann auf dem neuen Server zu entpacken. Denn wenn Du die ispconfig DB zurückspielst enthält sie ja alle webs, man müsste also auch alles in /var/www zurückspielen damit db und Dateistruktur wieder zusammenpassen.



> Und kann man das noch ausweiten auf Mails?


Kann man, wobei das schwierig ist da web und Mailserver getrennt sein können, es besteht also kein Zugriff auf die Emails vom Webserver aus um sie zu sichern.


----------



## hahni (4. Jan. 2013)

Und mich würde aus aktuellem Anlass noch interessieren, wann das Import-Modul für Plesk fertig ist. In der TaskList steht 33% fertig und dass der letzte Stand von vor einem halben Jahr ist. Interessanterweise habe ich keinen Eintrag für ein Import-Modul von/für ISPConfig2 gelesen...?


----------



## darkness_08 (5. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja. Dann ist es aber deutlich einfacher ein:
> 
> tar pcfz www.tar.gz /var/www
> 
> auf dem alten Server zu machen und es dann auf dem neuen Server zu entpacken. Denn wenn Du die ispconfig DB zurückspielst enthält sie ja alle webs, man müsste also auch alles in /var/www zurückspielen damit db und Dateistruktur wieder zusammenpassen.


Wobei auch die Nutzer am neuen System existieren müssen, oder (in der passwd)?


----------



## Till (6. Jan. 2013)

> Wobei auch die Nutzer am neuen System existieren müssen, oder (in der passwd)?


Ja, Du musst alle Zeilen der web[ID] User aus /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow des alten Servers auf den neuen Server kopieren und das gleiche mit den client[ID] Gruppen in /etc/group und /etc/gshadow machen.


----------

